# What are you drinking right now?



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Glass of Woodford Reserve on the rocks:al


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Really nice bourbon... Smooth with a strong scent of sawdust. Which is oddly appealing!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Stone Street Cabernet.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Budweiser.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

mountain dew... But i have a bottle of bacardi ocho calling my name


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I just opened a bottle of Centinela Blanco Tequila. One sip in and there's alot to like.


----------



## DylTheThrill (May 20, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Really nice bourbon... Smooth with a strong scent of sawdust. Which is oddly appealing!


This is excellent- I like a decent single malt, but Woodford Reserve is great especially this time of year. :thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

H2O neat.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Just finished a tall glass of Arizona Sweet Tea... It really is the closest I can get to southern sweet tea without making my own.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Romanian wine, burgundy haha


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Centinela Blanco Tequila. Liking it more and more. Soft but peppery...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Simple Coca Cola... wanted some more bourbon but a stomach ache all day has me hesitant to drink anything.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Glenfiddich 12. Sweet, smooth, awesome.


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Delamain Pale & Dry and Cognac Frapin Domaine Chateau De Fontpinot in a Tulip Glass.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Dead Frog Mandarin Orange Amber Ale.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bottle of Dewars from my grandpas basement, almost gone now. Was bottled in the 60's.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Some chocolate milk! (I'm with the kids)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Christmas Day we were upstate somewhere, I have no idea where to be honest. We stumbled across a bar, $3.50 mixed drinks, $2.00 shots and $2.50 beers.

Somehow I was convinced doing shots of Evan Williams Egg Nog and drinking whiskey sours was a good idea....it was a lovely bar though!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Victory Hop Devil. I love this beer.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

finlandia screwdriver


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Drinking a bourbon and coke after a LONG day at work...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

A couple of drams of Glenlevit 1977 Murray McDavid. REALLY nice this one...


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

SN Celebration. Later open bar for NY eve.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Havana Rum...yes, that one from the island of Cuba...so niiiiiiice.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Had a Surly Coffee Bender earlier and now I'm having a Rogue Dead Guy Ale


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

Hawiian Pure Kona Coffee. Best coffee in the world.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

CardinalsFan said:


> Hawiian Pure Kona Coffee. Best coffee in the world.


When I was in Hawaii earlier last year I had some Kona Pipeline Porter that was great. I guess that is made with Kona Coffee. Now I wish I could find some of it locally...


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I just finished off a dram of Lagavulin 16yr. Unbelievably good whisky. I think I'm going to go pour myself a second...maybe Laphroaig Cask Strength this time.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

El Tesoro Anejo. Just a bit - first nip of the bottle. Nice though...


----------



## DylTheThrill (May 20, 2010)

Animal said:


> Glenfiddich 12. Sweet, smooth, awesome.


:thumb:


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Glenrothes Select Reserve


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tonight will be some Madeira and then vodka/lemonade/grand marnier.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pinot Noir.


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

Stella...felt like a pale ale kind of night.


----------



## Zeuceone (Jan 1, 2011)

Cold H20


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Newcastle Brown Ale


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

beast light


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

saki....._*Banzaii!!!!*_


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Homemade Coquito!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Cough medicine... been sick now over 2 weeks... this really sucks


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

flying dog - Gonzo Imperial Porter


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

More Coquito!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Innis & Gunn Highland Cask. One of my faves...


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

A little Eagle Rare


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cranberry + Vodka


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Makers Mark


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jinx ! Just cracked open a 1 litre bottle that I bought duty free !



Son Of Thor said:


> Makers Mark


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2099 said:


> Jinx ! Just cracked open a 1 litre bottle that I bought duty free !


Ha Ha nice, I'm still just trying it out I would say. Sometimes I like it and sometimes I can't seem to drink it. I'm looking to try out some scotch in the near future as well.

After the little bit of Makers Mark I had though I've decided to have a Samuel Smith Imperial Stout before heading to bed.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Lagunitas Censored, Spaten and Tuica (romanian plum brandy)


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

A glass of Hoptical Illusion to kick off my staycation.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Glass of Chianti


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Just finished off a glass of Tobermory 10yr. Not my favorite, but I like to diversify my palate.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Maker's Mark and Coke, not quite a Jack and Coke but sure was good.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Just came back from a tasting tower at our local liqour store run by the provence I live in, and got to try Glenfarclas 40 and Big Peat (D. Laing). The Glenfarclas (distillery bottling) was possibly the finest scotch I've ever tasted - waves of flavour and complexity. The Big Peat was a more complex version of Caol Ila (I think CI is the "base" vatted with some Port Ellen, Ardbeg and Bowmore). Pretty good, and definatly worth the coin asked here in toronto ($80).


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Green Flash Hop Head Red. Been drinking stouts and malty "winter warmers" needed a change and this was really good and hoppy.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

SmokinSpider said:


> Maker's Mark and Coke, not quite a Jack and Coke but sure was good.


Better than a Jack & coke IMO. Having some Makers Mark now.


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

Orange Crush


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Crown with one ice cube.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I just finnished a glass of Glenlevit Nadurra, and now pouring myself a Balvanie Signiture 12yr. It's pretty good but i think i like the Nadurra better.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wild Turkey n Coke :thumb:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

rocketmann82 said:


> Wild Turkey n Coke :thumb:


Nothing like an early start! :lol:

I'm doing coffee for the eye opener! :lol:


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> Nothing like an early start! :lol:
> 
> I'm doing coffee for the eye opener! :lol:


LOL.... Actually I'm in Korea so it's night vs early morning!!! Not that I haven't had a drink that early though..:mrgreen:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

black coffee.

Have a late night ahead of me, need to finish work and get ready for a photography job tomorrow.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Founders Imperial Stout very good and different from the Breakfast Stout.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bottle of Asahi Super Dry. The Japanese make a good beer !


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Balvenie Caribbean Cask... new release... if you are a Doublewood fan, try this!!!!!!


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Red Stripe, and it's going down pretty good right now.......:thumb:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

glenlivet 12


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Balvenie doublewood


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jack n Coke


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Acai and pomegranate smoothie along with my Beger and Argenti Quad Maduro


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Just picked up a bottle of Zacapa 23, so I couldn't wait to give it a try.

This stuff is great! I see why so many people like it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Moet, from the bottle.

Yes my Friday nights are exciting!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pappy Van Winkle 12 year old!
:whoo::dude:eace:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Johnnie Walker Gold


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Zacapa 23 again... :martini:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I drank 1/2 gallon of sangria and now I'm wondering why....


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Rogue Dead Guy Ale


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Ardbeg 10


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> Balvenie doublewood





Son Of Thor said:


> Rogue Dead Guy Ale





Son Of Thor said:


> Ardbeg 10


You, my friend, have great taste...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hendricks Martini


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Founders Double Trouble


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Shiner Bock


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout :beerchug:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Elijah Craig 12 yo. Best bang for the buck in bourbon...delicious...


----------

